# Whipping post



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok many know i am a big alllman bros band fan. i have posted on the non classica thread this tune. this is the long version from the fillmore vrs. 





now here for the first time ever on "talk Classical" never listen to b for the CLASSICAL VERSION!!!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

CD with this arrangement would be welcome, together with the similar pieces like this - jazzy, edgy, fun, just to keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I think this one is pretty well known.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ldiat said:


> ok many know i am a big alllman bros band fan. i have posted on the non classica thread this tune.
> now here for the first time ever on "talk Classical" never listen to b for the CLASSICAL VERSION!!!


Does not sound to me like a classical version; rather, it sounds like bluegrass.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

jegreenwood said:


> I think this one is pretty well known.


Doesn't work for me. Let classical be classical. Let pop be pop. The twain shall never meet (for me at least).


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Does not sound to me like a classical version; rather, it sounds like bluegrass.


well its different!  also i can post bluegrass!


----------

